# Fox Acres 2021 Kidding Thread



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So I know that I am posting this a bit early but I do plan on trying to update this ever couple weeks to follow the progress of our does. 2020 we participated in DHIR and 3 of the 4 does earned their milk stars, the 4th doe had already been in milk 500+ days so she could not be counted properly. We haven't finished DHIR for this year quite yet so our stars have not been awarded yet. Unfortunately LA's were canceled due to Covid this year so we are very hopeful they will be allowed in 2021. We are incredibly excited for kidding season to start in Late February 2021 We still have 2 does left to be bred, but the other 8 are bred and the wait has started. These are our Pairings <3

First up is Shere Country SH Aria VEEV 89 was bred to Russian Ridge Apollon
She was bred 9/29/20 and would be Due 2/21/21.









2nd is Equanimitys Miss Lorraine (1*M once our tests are completed) was bred to Russian Ridge Maverick, she was bred 10/3/20 and is Due 2/25/21.









3rd is The Malia's Hope (will be a FF) was bred to Fox Acres Henry Of Skalitz, She was Bred 10/7/20 and is Due 3/1/21 .









4th is The Moonlit Daisy Dream (will be a FF) was bred to Aubreys Acres Beths Obsidian, she was Bred 10/7/20 and should be Due 3/1/21.









5th is Shere Country TMJ Sunflower (1*M once DHIR tests are completed) was bred to Russian Ridge Maverick, She was Bred 10/9/20 and should be Due 3/3/21.









6th is Shere Country TMJ Cavatina (1*M once DHIR tests are completed) was bred to Russian Ridge Apollon, she was Bred 10/17/20 and should be Due 3/11/21.









7th is Aubreys Acres PH Belladonna (will be a FF) was bred to Russian Ridge Apollon. She was Bred 10/26/20 and should be due 3/20/21.









8th is Fox Acres Amberley (will be a FF) was bred to Aubrey's Acres Beth's Obsidian, she was Bred 10/30/20 and should be Due 3/24/21.









9th is Sugar Moon BL Madline, she WILL be bred to Aubrey's Acres Beth's Obsidian. 









and Lastly is Fox Acres Calypso, she will be bred to an outside buck Andy's Acres NJ Blue Mako. Odd picture of the buck earlier this summer lol









And now we start the count downs


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Ugh the pictures didn't load! Here they are in order


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice does. I really like the Obsidion buck. It's going to be fun to see what colors your kids are.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Great looking goats! So exciting!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice, good luck.


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

Good looking group!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Gorgeous ladies and handsome men.
Looking forward to pics of the babies!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So this is sort of a quick update on the girls. Most just look fat save for one who is so Deer looking she kinda freaks me out, very lean. I'll post the FF does quick then the older does.

First up is Hope, the picture looks just terrible LOL No matter what I do with her I feel like she has a selenium tail. I use the gel because I am scared I'd kill her with the BoSe. She is my BF's baby.

Next is Amberley, she has something going on with her eyes, or anywhere skin is sensitive, its flakey. She has been treated for mites with Ivomec and is also on a zinc regimen and I've been hoping for improvement but it's taking a while. Otherwise she's chubby and very spunky.

Next is Daisy, she's a super chunk lol and so so sweet.

Next is Belladonna, LOVE LOVE LOVE this little girl, she is silent and sweet. not pushy for attention but just sits by you and boops you with her nose gently.

Then there is my deer goat Calypso lol, she is just a leggy lean girl. not skinny but not chubby at all.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Then we have our older Does:

Grandma Aria who will be 11 when she kids. Sweet quiet old lady.

Then Lorraine, she's scaring me a bit because she still has 3 solid months to go and she looks like this already.

Cavatina who is our smallest senior doe. Weighs in 50# when not pregnant, last year kidded quads.

Sunflower is our Star production girl, sooooo excited for kids from her and Maverick this year. Kidded twins the last 2 years, hoping she'll surprise me with more this year.

Madeline is our last lady due for the year. I am skeptical that she is pregnant, she spent 2 months with the buck. I saw one obvious standing heat but one 3 different occasions he was actively breeding her for a couple days at a time. We will see. The standing heat was the last time he breed her before I pulled him.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

All are VERY NICE DOES! So exciting! I love the kidding season. Cant wait to see the little ones. Keep that camera ready. Ill be watching! :clapping::storkgirl::storkboy::stork:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is Amberley up to date with copper and Selenium? What do you mean something is going on with her eyes? Have you tried giving her flax seed oil?


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

@ksalvagno she is up to date on Copper, dosed 10/20/20. She gets Sel/Vit E gel once a month last dosed 11/7/20, She was started on a Zinc Regimen 11/7/20 because she is flaky everywhere, I mean everywhere but no hair loss except right around the eyes. Her sire was Zinc deficient always following rut, one of the reasons I sold him. I have not tried flax seed oil, do I feed her it or is it topical. I feel stupid asking that but really most oils can go both ways to help skin come back around. This picture was taken 2 weeks ago and they looks much the same. Her eyes make my eyes water in sympathy. Aside from the flaky she's super healthy, easy keeper and playful, alert and goofy. Excellent appetite, her Famacha is a 2. Out of all of her siblings (quads) she is the largest and chubbiest. Its this skin that has me at a loss. Between the zinc and treating for mites, her tail head and vulva skin is 100% improved and so have her ears. Just around her eyes. I almost wonder about allergies so something in the hay but much of it is a basic timothy mix. They get free fed alfalfa pellets, free fed sweet lix meat maker mineral, and fresh water twice daily.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

What zinc regimen?


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

@NigerianDwarfOwner707 She's been getting a 50mg zinc tablet, the first week was every other days and now once a week. It helped with her sire. I would like to get some zinpro for her but haven't gotten it ordered yet.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Those human zinc supplements are hit or miss. Try TruCare. Available on amazon. Works great!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice by all.

Nice does you have there.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Very nice group of goats! Looking forward to pics!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Just posting an update of all the girls I will try to keep it organized! Everyone was getting hoof trims today, pictures taken before trims. I'll try to go in order of kidding. 

First up is Grandma Aria (White/cream doe) my guess is 3-4 kids. Due 2/21/21

2nd is Lorraine, black/ white with frosting and moonspots, polled. Due 2/25/21 I am guessing quads again LOL she is HUGE.

3rd/4th both due 3/1/21 are Daisy(gold/white) and Hope(Sundgau). Both are FFs and I am guessing twins maybe triplets.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

5th is Sunflower, Buckskin, Due 3/3/21. Guessing twins or triplets. my star milker, she finished with 1134#

6th is Cavatina, Red Chocolate buckskin/white, Due 3/5/21. Guessing triplets or quads. 

7th is Belladonna, Broken bucksin, due 3/20/21. Guessing twins.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

8th is Amberley, chocolate buckskin, Due 3/24/21. She was the one with the mite/zinc issue which after an intensive Ivermectin treatment her hair has grown back in around her eye lids!! Guessing single or twins.

9th is Calypso, RED/white buckskin, polled with blue eyes, Due 4/7/21. Guessing a single for her.
10th is Madeline if she took. She kept coming back into heat and hasn't again so we will see. She is always super fluffy so she looks much the same, She is due 5/7/21.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I took this video right after trimming


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are all looking so good! I can't wait to see you babies. I'm sure they are going to be so cute!


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

I’m so excited for all these kiddings. Such beautiful does.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

This is going to be fun! Im sure you will be ready for a breakafter they have all kidded. The girls look really good. Amazing what Ivermectin can do..lol All your hard work is showing with their health!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I am very excited. I honestly can't really tell if Grandma Aria has changed. She's always super deep bodied and wide. Almost one month left and we will find out.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I should also say that Cavatina and Sunny literally just stopped milking for DHIR a week ago so they still have udders from the previous lactation but are drying up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable does.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

10 days to go to our first due date. I am second guessing if Aria is pregnant, can't feel kids nor is there udder development. Hopefully she is just slow. Otherwise here is the gang!
View attachment 197541
View attachment 197545
View attachment 197547
View attachment 197549
View attachment 197543
View attachment 197551







View attachment 197553
View attachment 197555


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Lets try that again now that I am home :/


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Side views


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

FoxRidge said:


> Side views


number 3 looks like she's got a whole team in there lol


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Right! A couple of the girls are just packed!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love them.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Love all those baby bumps im seeing! Congrats!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Life in MN


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

FoxRidge said:


> Life in MN
> View attachment 197741


No thank you! High 40s here today. I wish it would go back to the 60s though lol I get so motivated to do things when it's sunny and warm.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

FoxRidge said:


> Life in MN
> View attachment 197741


Brrrrrrr yikes that's cold! Stay warm and safe!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my goodnes..a clean desk and Freezing everywhere else:heehee:. 
Sorry about that...this cold is getting to me. Might as well laugh. I do hope you & yours stay warm & healthy.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I do think this will be our last update before we have kids on the ground. 

Grandma Aria I think skipped out on us for the season. She is large but squishy and she isn't developing an udde nor are her ligs loose. Bummer...

So first due will be Lorraine and no joke we have a running game at work with how many she will have, down to boys/girls, polled/horned, moonspotted/not. Due the 25th.

Next would be Hope and Daisy, both due March 1st. Both are FFs and I am excited to see how their udders change over time here. Hope's udder so far has me nervous but she has 7 days which when all know is a LOT of fill time. Her dam (came to us bred) had a wonderful medial, size and shape but lacked support so we shall see. Daisy (whos dam was just bunking here til her owners came back from Hawaii) is actually surprising me, granted like Hope she still has 7 days. Daisy's dam had more of a ball udder, the medial wasn't great but the teat length was decent and she did produce a lot. Honestly, Both Daisy and Hope are a gamble as they weren't purchases but more like sentimental children to us via their circumstances. I did notice that when Hope lays down now she gets a very slight prolapse so we will be watching that. They get free choice alfalfa pellets and the last 2 weeks of pregnancy I have been giving them a tums morning and night.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Goodness gracious that first doe needs a wide load sign.:heehee:


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Next due would be Sunny on March 3rd. She is as big as she is every year so I am guessing two huge twins like usual. Her udder is just starting to fill a little bit.

Then Cavatina is due March 5th, she looks a bit smaller to me than last year but this year she is deeper too. I suspect triplets or quads. She is just starting to fill too.

Now Belladonna is scaring me a bit. She is due in 26 days on March 20th but she is already getting a slight prolapse when she lays down or tries to itch her sides. it always goes back in but still concerns me. Aside for the concern she is looking wonderful. He FF udder is lovely considering how long out she is yet! Hers is almost the most developed thus far.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Amberley is next being due March 24th. she is just barely starting to develop an udder. this poor little doe is always SO DRY SKINNED. I have treated her with Zinpro mineral and for mites, she has improved but UGH. I am considering culling her in the fall because of how miserably flaky, itchy and dry she is. I love her build and she is a sweet heart but what a sad trait. 

While she could be last but not by far the least is Calypso. She is due April 7th and is just starting to udder up. Very excited to see how she develops and how she produces! He is much finer than most of my other does.

If she is bred she would be our last to kid around May 7th. Its hard to think she would be just because she short cycled like 3-4 times and she's a chunk! She is the buckskin on the left in the last pic


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You are going to be very busy in March! Wishing all easy, healthy deliveroes & kidds!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So our kidding season is off to a great start!! Equanimitys Miss Lorraine 1*M was bred to Russian Ridge Maverick and gave birth to Quads! GORGEOUS kids I'm so happy!! They are as follows...

1st buck is a large dark gold with tons of moonspots, both black and silver spots, white poll. He is also polled. My neighbor who is also a breeder is begging me to keep him. He is stunning. I can't wait to see how he grows! If I decide to sell I have 3 people wanting him already LOL

2nd buck was a slightly smaller pale gold and white with frosting and a white poll. I believe he is horned. He may be spoken for 

3rd was a Chamoisee doeling!! Not a single goat on this farm is Chami so grand parents played their part. She is GORGEOUS! Completely solid Chami with a with poll. I believe she is polled as well. I may retain her but we will see how the season treats us with kids.

Last was a breech buck. Pale gold with tons of moonspots, black and brown spots lol, frosting and a white poll. I think he is horned. He is spoken for already pretty much haha.

Its a good first kidding of the season. Momma is doing great and everyone is spunky.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

:clapping:Congratulations! What beautiful kids!:inlove:


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are all gorgeous! Congrats! :inlove:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Woohoo! Congrats on the great start.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Look at all those Spotted cuties! How adorable!


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Cute kids, congrats!!!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Omg they are sooo cute! I love the little gold buck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So Grandma Aria is definitely udderling up now! It doubled in size today and her ligaments are softening! Go Granny Go!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Shes gonna show the FFs how its done! Lots of practice..and proven! Shes got a great udder! Cant wait to see the wee ones!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Update: still waiting for anyone else to pop. I am hoping we can sneak through tonight without kids because we are having a nasty cold snap of -12 at its worst. So far no one is showing any early signs. Ligs are loose but still there on Aria, Hope, and Daisy. I can't wait to see the FF udders double. Arias is large now but still fairly soft so still filling


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is getting there.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So today is the big day for Aria I hope, she is talking up a storm and being super clingy. Ligaments are gone! and her udder is pretty full. barely any squish to it. plus when I check her udder instead of running away like this morning she sets up to nurse kids. Please please please!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Any contractions yet? So exciting!!!!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

No would you believe everyone is outside sunning but no one is contracting or doing anything. I let granny out for the evening and I have been checking every hour and they are all just blah out in the sun. Ugh!

I do have a problem though. One of my FF does is prolapsing when she lays down, at first it was slightly but it's getting worse. She has 18 days left, it is Belladonna. She is sooooooo packed with kids, her side are hard all the time. I am scared for her to kid just because of how packed she seems to be. There is NO squish to her at all  I have been giving her 4-6 tums daily for a week now trying to improve it. I have either CMPK or Calcium gluconate, I may even have both. It's only out when she's laying down but she has almost 3 weeks left. I'm scare for her. What do you guys think?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ugh, I have no prolapse experience but feel your concern! 18 days is quite a while.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Aria finally kidded! A single adorable little girl.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Awww! Congratulations! What a cutie!:inlove:


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Love her little markings! So Cute!:lolgoat::happygoat:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Daisy finally graced us with Kids today, triplet bucks!!! Ugh LOL why no girls Daisy??? But they sure are flashy, the black buckling with more white is polled I believe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are soooooo cute. You just want to snuggle them. Sooo adorable!:goatkiss:


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Sooo cute! I love the bucks


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very nice looking bucklings!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So the Black and white boy with more white cleans out the udder whenever her eats and both the other 2 bucklings are left sucking and sucking. I tried to be sneaky and set them on Aria who has a TON of Colostrum and only her doeling. I gave her some grain and turned the boys loose under her and they loaded up fast!! Then Aria realized it wasn't her kid. She doesn't trust me at all now LOL. But I feel better knowing they have full tummies. I hope Daisy fills a bit more tomorrow. I have powdered colostrum but I really want them to be able to nurse off of mom.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aw congratulations on all the kiddie winks


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Sunny and Hope both look ready to go. Hope is in the lead though as she is incredibly clingy and chatty. Sunny's udder is Large. Hope is large but disappointing. Very ballish. The one goat I can never sell LOL of course. We love her anyway <3


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Good luck!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Hope is still just talkative while Sunny is now having very strong contractions


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Welllll:waiting:...any wee ones yet:goatkiss:????


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How’s it going?


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Sunny is done and gave us triplet golden bucks! WHY SO MANY BUCKS????? omg Hope I swear just started contracting finally. I'm ready for bed but not today.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They’re great looking bucks 
I hope you get some rest but it doesn’t sound like you will...
Happy Kidding...again...I’m crossing my fingers and toes that it’s does for you this time!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Nothing yet from Hope. No goo or anything. Any contractions we have seen have been really mild. Shes been up and down, she's currently up munching some hay. I gave her a few more tums and a couple pumps of nutridrench for energy. Her ligs are gone but shes being stubborn. It makes me nervous just because her mom died kidding when she was born from a malpositioned kids, or my inexperienced assistance. Hope is going to be 2 in May and is a full grown first freshener. I try to not worry but I still do.

Sunny's boy are doing great. 2 have the udder down great. 1 who Louis has named Luke is a bit one the slow side. Super eager but for moms neck. I've tried and tried positioning him and putting the teat in his mouth but nope. I have fed moms colostrum to him by bottle twice nowand he has good suck. Just the wrong end....


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Silly boy, he’ll get it figured out soon I hope.

Take a deep breath, chances are Hope will be fine, don’t let being tired let your mind wander into dark places and scare yourself. I know, easier said than done. Kidding season is as scary, and as wonderful, at the same time As I’ve ever experienced about anything before because we have put so much heart and soul into our girls. It’ll be ok.
Try to rest and hang in there


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I just went out and checked on Hope, up walking around eating, I saw one subtle contraction. Decided I would bring some hot molasses water to off the girls that have freshened in the last 24 hours and Hope. When I came back she was working on eating that thick mucus plug. I mean like that really thick white one that you see them kind lose a bit off in the week before kidding. I hope that means shes picking up the pace a bit but she didn't seen at all in a rush ugh. lol She's in general an incredibly lazy girl, especially since she's been pregnant.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So I may need help guys, Hope had to be assisted. We had to go in and pull 5 kids. All are alive and feed and good but she is very sore. She's attentive to them, her placenta I worry about. How long after she kids should I wait til I worry if she doesn't have it out, its hanging. She's exhausted. ALSO I have penicillin or LA 200, which should I give since we went in just to prevent infection? I do also worry about Uterine tearing just because that is literally how her mom died. So I am scared. I know she will be sore but part of me is still like is she dying?? She's licking her kids, drank some molasses water, had some grain, some jump start, 3 tums and some nutri drench. I don't have banamine so I did give a little childrens Ibuprofen liquid to take the edge off. Any other helpful hints for the moment. She was standing and cleaning kids but is now laying down for a bit.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Penicillin would be the other one. You can use preparation H on her back end. You can keep using the anti-inflammatory. I'm assuming you are supplementing the kids in some way.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I'll give her a shot of Penicillin for the next 5 days just to safe. I'll be pulling probably 2 of her kids. Daisy one of my other FFs is having a hard time keeping up with all of her boys so I'll likely pluck one of them too. Hope is up eating, the placenta is very nearly out. She's loving on her kids and is looking almost completely normal again <3 its a good day. So far momma has had enough colostrum to gett everyones bellies very full twice this morning <3


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

OMG 5? Thats amazing. I understand mamas being sore, who wouldnt be. Im big on giving my dams a little selenium, probios, and vit b complex gel. Her body has gone through alot and may need a little boost. My girls love it when I bring that out for them. Just a little special for a day. I agree with prep H on the swollen parts, it helps shrink the membrane and coat it, for a soothing feeling.
You Did a Great Job.! Congrats!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I did the selenium, Jump start, Nutridrench, tums, Vit B Complex and penicillin over the last 24 hours. Molasses water too and her favorites, a couple grapes and banana slices. We won't breed her again. We love that little idiot and were so scared we'd lose her. She was the first kid on the farm here <3 Our Dolly.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

FoxRidge said:


> I did the selenium, Jump start, Nutridrench, tums, Vit B Complex and penicillin over the last 24 hours. Molasses water too and her favorites, a couple grapes and banana slices. We won't breed her again. We love that little idiot and were so scared we'd lose her. She was the first kid on the farm here <3 Our Dolly.


Aww, you sound like you are doing a great job with her. :hug: I hope she heals up real fast.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

She's doing fantastic today <3 all the kids have eaten. We have to pull 2-3 soon. They are so stinking sweet.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Here are more pictures from yesterday.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwwww!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I love those babies. They look like mini Yoda's..only cuter!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

They are all 2# or less LOL just itty bittys


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are all beautiful! So glad to hear Hope is doing well. I hope it continues!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Cavatina kidded triplets today, 2 bucks and a doe! All buckskins, the doeling is polled and has funny ears lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very cute! Even with the wavy ears!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! Congratulations! I love those ears! You take beautiful pictures of your kids! How come they are never blurry like mine?


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I sit out there and love on the. And take literally dozens of pictures lol


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

While we waiting for our next kidding from Belladonna, I did our first 12 hour fill. Stalling the kids over night (bottled them at night and in the morning), I milked Sunflower, Lorraine, Aria and Daisy this morning. Sunny and Lorraine are freaking amazing. I wish Lorrain had better attachment at the top of her udder but still I can't complain much. Our weights were as follows:

Sunflower - 3.05
Lorraine - 3.10
Aria (11 yrs old and today her udder only seemed 3/4 full)- 1.30
Daisy FF - 1.35


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Sorry the pictures are not in the same order as the weights


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They look good to me.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

We had our first DHIR appointment of the season! Our totals were as follows for a 24 hour period:

Sunflower 6.75
Lorraine 6.05
Cavatina 3.6
Daisy 3
Aria 2.8
Hope 3.75

Not a bad start to the season!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Bella is up next to kid and is in early labor, no ligs and talking like crazy


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Bella kidded Triplet doelings and all 3 are GORGEOUS!! Just happy! One is just a half pint lol! She's so itty bitty but so strong. Definitely retaining one of these girls!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aw congratulations. They are soooooo cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All are adorable.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Be still my beating HEART! 🥰 🥰 🥰 They are ADORABLE!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I have been slacking, Amberley Kidded triplets the other day 2 polled bucks and a liver chestnut sundgau looking doeling! Pretty kids!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

So adorable thanks for letting me see them right away!!! I'm so excited about calypso! Glad to see you on this forum!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So cute! So little! 💝💖🥰🥰🥰


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Those triplets are simply precious. Congrats.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Its been a while since I have been on the site and things are wonderful! Some of the first kids have already gone home to their new owners. Our last doe to kid is at her due date, Madeline who was bred with Obsidian has come due. She's holding out right now as yesterday was the date, udder soft yet, ligs strongish. I think I felt 2 kids this morning. Hoping at least 2 but we shall see. She's pretty miserable these days LOL, lots of sitting!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Amazing udder! I dont blame her for wanting to rest. Cant wait to see the wee ones.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Well, we kidded LOL , it was really rough. Madeline wasn't dilating but had been contracting for a few hours. We manually dilated her literally over 45 mins to an hour. and after that spend another hour trying to get the kids positioned right. All were out of the bags. My friend that was here asked me so many times whether I wanted to save mom or the kids at this point. We had called the vets and they were on route but 50 mins out. One last thing we were trying was having me bear hug Madeline just in front if her udder and lifting her hind end up in the air. kids slid around a bit and Alison was able to get a leg of the first buck, the dark red and white boy and we pulled him out slowly. The next came out head first with out the legs forward, and the last was the doe and we had to use the lamb puller to get her out. Everyone is doing great and We couldn't be happier with these kids.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

continued


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my. You did have a rough time. So glad all came out alive and are doing well. Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad everyone is ok! What cuties!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Wow, what a struggle! You all did an amazing job! They are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations. What beautiful kids.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

What beautiful babies. Love the colors. You did a great job. They all look amazing. Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

This is Madeline's udder with the triplets ON, not a 12 hour fill.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wowza.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Just following up with some of the doe kids we retained from this season <3


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Stunning


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

Really nice looking goats!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Wow! They are beautiful! Love the tri-colored white one!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very very nice doelings


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@FoxRidge do you have nay does bred currently?


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I have 15 does bred currently


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

FoxRidge said:


> I have 15 does bred currently


So like, have you made a thread??????? If not, we NEED ONE


----------

